# 921 Weird Message



## jmraider75 (Aug 21, 2006)

I am getting this message often for the past two weeks I can't get rid off it. The error that I am getting is 872. My receiver won't let me record a program and watch another program. This very annoying I have called dishnetwork that a software downloaded is need, but I never can't can take their download to fix this problem. Any suggestiions? My software is @ L278. This receiver was running perfectly before now it's not. 

hxxp://tech.dishnetwork.com/departmental_content/TechPortal/content/tech/receiver/921.shtml


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

L278 is the latest, so I'm not sure what it thinks it needs to download. Have you done a power-button reset?


----------



## jmraider75 (Aug 21, 2006)

Yes I did so I don't know what to do?


----------



## GFloyd (Jun 3, 2003)

Are you getting this error when you set a timer or pressing the record button when tuning to a program?

If I manually record a program, then I cannot change the channel. If, however, I set a timer, no problem. If I'm watching something live that I want to record, I will sometimes set a timer to fire in 1 minute, which is a good workaround for this known issue.


----------



## jmraider75 (Aug 21, 2006)

Either way it does it if I do it manual or if I program in advance. This is driven nuts it was working fine before for a year now suddenly I am getting this annoying error. I will also will like to thank everyone that is helping me out.

Thank you


----------



## jmraider75 (Aug 21, 2006)

My problem when away now with this new software upgrade L330.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

jmraider75 said:


> My problem when away now with this new software upgrade L330.


Thanks for the update! I wish more people would report on the resolution of their problems.


----------



## penguin44 (Oct 29, 2005)

actually, mine went awat as well. only this happened some time ago, the problem, i couldn't even power it off without cancelling a recording. seems to have a mind of it own. but seems gone now.


----------

